# Advice for a new Allez Elite owner.



## Mike104393 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello!!!!

I recently just purchased a Specialized Allez Elite 2013 from a reputable bike shops for $900.00USD. I was hoping if I may seek some advice as to if I may have made a good purchased. I've done enough research to know that the value of the Tiagra 10 speed shifter is worth the upgrade but since I really am new to road bikes, I wanted to seek some reassurance that this was a good purchase. In addition, I was leaning toward the Felt Z85 2013 for $1200.00 but ultimately picked the Allez for performance and cost. If you all may offer me some reassurance that would greatly be appreciated. I tried both bike and the Allez frame was much more comfortable. Thanks!!
View attachment 279970


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike104393 said:


> I tried both bike and the Allez frame was much more comfortable.


That statement tells me odds are good that you made the right choice. Considering intended uses and fit are essential to making the right buying decision, so assuming the bike suites those uses, I think you're fine.

Re: price, I believe they vary by region, but in the US the 2013 Allez Elite is priced at $1100. If you paid $900, that represents about a 20% discount, which is _very_ good.

I say stop fretting about your bike and go ride (and enjoy) it. It's a beaut!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the Allez is a great responsive frame.

interesting you cross-shopped with the Felt Z85. The Allez would have competed more with the F85 and the Secteur would have competed against the Z85


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah...the Allez offers great value in a road bike, a good friend of mine has one and he's very pleased with it. You also made a good choice going with the Tiagra...which just a few years ago is what Shimano offered as the 105 set (Pretty sure of this, they "trickle down" their technology).

All in all I say you got yourself a good road bike...


----------

